# Wasps!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Jaxx

We have hundreds of wasps in and around our swimming pool daily. They are becoming a real nuisance and i am having to fish hundreds of dead ones out the pool each day, but even worse run the gauntlet in and out of the pool. I was on the air-bed yesterday floating on the water and one even stung me then when i posed no threat at all.
Our small grandson is about to come and visit, and i would really like to sort this out before he comes, as i think he will understandably not go near the pool. i got rid of 3 small nests but they are coming over and over again, don't suppose living in the middle of an almond grove helps! 
HELP PLEASE URGENTLY !


----------



## thrax

Jaxx said:


> We have hundreds of wasps in and around our swimming pool daily. They are becoming a real nuisance and i am having to fish hundreds of dead ones out the pool each day, but even worse run the gauntlet in and out of the pool. I was on the air-bed yesterday floating on the water and one even stung me then when i posed no threat at all.
> Our small grandson is about to come and visit, and i would really like to sort this out before he comes, as i think he will understandably not go near the pool. i got rid of 3 small nests but they are coming over and over again, don't suppose living in the middle of an almond grove helps!
> HELP PLEASE URGENTLY !


A lot of the wasps around atm are the so called paper wasps. Their sting depends upon how youreact to them. I am lucky and they don't really hurt me at all. However, there is a solution to this problem but that revolves around finding their nests. They usually nest in roof tiles, under sun loungers, certain plants and trees and even inside your car door. (I know that because they did it to my car). But they are very agressive and usually attack for no obvious reason which is why I think that is the type of wasp you have. You have to look under any overhanging roof tiles and other nooks an crannies where they might nest. 


I've attached, with any luck, a picture of a typical paper wasp nest although in Spain they are usually darker and smaller. Remove them with a high pressure water hose or a long pole but remember the parent wasps will attack. The reason you are getting so many in your pool atm is because this is the height of the season for them but when they hatch they are very unstable and seem to gravitate towards bodies of water. Also, don't just flick them out of the pool because even when dead and lying on the ground the sting can penetrate feet especially young feet. Because of the nature of these nests there isn't really an effective pest control product, just what you can do on your own. They do disappear around the end of July to mid-August but this also depends on weather conditions for the year and this year I suspect they will hang around a bit longer.


----------



## jojo

Get a man in to fumigate em!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly

I,too, would be really grateful for any suggestions-- I've never seen so many wasps as I have this year ! The pool is frankly terrifying and I've already landed up twice at the local health centre for injections for multiple wasp stings-- wasps seem to be everywhere..................!


----------



## DunWorkin

We had a company in last year to remove a particularly large nest under the edge of our roof tiles. It was so big it would have been dangerous to do it ourselves without protective clothing.

The man said the problem is they tend to return to build another nest in the same place. There is not much you can do to prevent them - just hose down the area from time to prevent nests building up.


----------



## Jaxx

Thanks, have got rid of 3 small nests but there must be others in the almond grove we have not seen as there are so many wasps!!!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Jaxx said:


> Thanks, have got rid of 3 small nests but there must be others in the almond grove we have not seen as there are so many wasps!!!!!!!



Get someone in Jaxx, who can give you some pointers about where the buXXers are and what to do about them


----------



## Happyexpat

We are having the same problem but have found, what seems to be, an effective soultion. Mercadona sell an insecticide called *Insecticida Avispas, aroma Lavanda from Bosque Verde*. It is in a small yellow stripped black can. The problem with most insecticides is that they are usually not instant, not fully effective and the little 'b&*gers sting you before they die. This one is almost instant, certainly they start to drop instantly. Spray and step back and they are dropping while while you are doing so. It is however quite expensive but worth it.

The technique is simple. Walk around during the day and find the nests. Wait until dark and use an LED torch or put a red cover over a normal torch. Go to the nests and you will see all the waps huddled over it to keep the heat in. They don't normally fly in the dark so the majority of them should be there.. Spray the nest area heavily (I use two cans so I get them from all angles), step back and wait for a few minutes. All the wasps should fall off. Go back and give another spray if needed. When they are all gone break off the nest and burn it or crush it. DON'T just leave it as other wasps will use it!

We have stopped our problem using this stuff and this technique but we do have to keep finding new nests!


----------

